# polished raw sheet metal s10 kronic illusions



## Trouble_T (Jul 1, 2008)

no paint just raw metal :biggrin:


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

I don't like minitrucks, but that is pretty cool. Did you clear it, or do you just keep it waxed? Are you going to do a bed too?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Jun 30 2008, 10:01 PM~10986297
> *I don't like minitrucks, but that is pretty cool.   Did you clear it, or do you just keep it waxed?  Are you going to do a bed too?
> *


W.T.F :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

THE ONE IN BLUE SHORTS (THAT IS STANDING UP) IS FUCKING BAD...... ANYMORE PICS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

looks like that alsa aluminum foil stuff :|


----------



## Trouble_T (Jul 1, 2008)

kronicillusions/PICT0003-2.jpg[/IMG]







83/kronicillusions/PICT0062.jpg[/IMG







dodge.jpg[/IMG]]


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

that looks fuckin sick! i love it


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jul 2 2008, 05:53 PM~10999538
> *that looks fuckin sick! i love it
> *


x2 

How long has it been like that? Any rusting? Is is cleared over?


----------



## Trouble_T (Jul 1, 2008)

the truck took 11 weeks to complete the cab , 2doors ,hood ,fenders,
so i guess about 12 weeks are the pics after start.
no clear yet im playing with some of the rust for graphics. "flames
".the truck will have flames in rust and clean metal on back befor i clear the truck.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trouble_T_@Jul 2 2008, 07:49 PM~11000308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks bad ass.


----------



## Trouble_T (Jul 1, 2008)

chicago bodiqua from the p.j's 
you know how we do...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Jun 30 2008, 11:01 PM~10986297
> *I don't like minitrucks*


No matter what you do to it,it's still a mini truck.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jun 30 2008, 11:01 PM~10986757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gay test?? i guess you passed, cause that chick look like a man!!!! :barf: :barf: :buttkick:


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

server


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

:uh: pics of the rear of the cab :uh:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

looks like its the chrome paint cause the door handles are plastic on those bitches and yet it looks "polished" too


----------



## Trouble_T (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Trouble_T (Jul 1, 2008)

the handles are metal on the doors i purchased. i guess i just got lucky..


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

i must say u hsoulda cut the rear wall of the cab out . put new metal run the polish look all the way around. since theres no box.


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jun 30 2008, 10:40 PM~10986588
> *W.T.F :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


GAY GAY GAY....
I AGREE 1BILLION TIMES


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jul 2 2008, 10:49 PM~11002773
> *Gay test?? i guess you passed, cause that chick look like a man!!!! :barf:  :barf:  :buttkick:
> *


WHY YOU SAY THAT??? PLEASE DON'T TELL ME, THAT IS A PICTURE OF YOU!!!


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

If you polish a turd.....it's still a turd! Oh yeah, nice theft of the Kontradictions "K" that they would put in front of their rides.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

never seen it before.


----------



## Trouble_T (Jul 1, 2008)

stupied coments like yours is why this K is mine now .


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64+Jun 30 2008, 11:01 PM~10986757-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope, you said she was "fucking bad" but she looks like a fucking man!!! thats what i'm saying, basically your taste for chicks is gross!! sorry bro, that chicks face looky like a man!!!


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trouble_T_@Jul 4 2008, 09:53 AM~11012627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you claim all that work and look at the back of that cab. :uh: shame


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trouble_T_@Jul 7 2008, 10:09 AM~11028038
> *stupied coments like yours is why this K  is mine now .
> *


What does "stupied" mean? I must be stupid and don't know that word. It's retards like you who give the mini-trucking and lowriding sports bad names.


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trouble_T_@Jun 30 2008, 09:47 PM~10986173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does yours have a Mr Fusion in the back too?????


----------



## 77lincoln818 (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trouble_T_@Jul 4 2008, 09:53 AM~11012627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE DENTS :uh:


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

raw metal? someone too ghetto to buy some alsa paints. rust patterns?? act like you got some taste...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 77lincoln818_@Jul 10 2008, 05:53 PM~11058219
> *NICE DENTS :uh:
> *


i especially like the little circular dent under the door handle


----------



## Trouble_T (Jul 1, 2008)

fuk u haters . hating on my work truck ..


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trouble_T_@Jul 11 2008, 01:38 PM~11065409
> *fuk u haters . hating on my work truck ..
> *


where you work...*** r us....cuz that shit is gay


----------



## nenothenacrious (Jun 25, 2008)

that truck looks shitty


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 11 2008, 03:58 PM~11065921
> *where you work...*** r us....cuz that shit is gay
> *


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trouble_T_@Jul 1 2008, 12:18 PM~10989215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's gay,and you're too fat for an s-10..............


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jul 14 2008, 07:35 AM~11082811
> *It's gay,and you're too fat for an s-10..............
> *



HOLY FUCK...THATS THE FUNNIEST SHIT I EVER HEARD!!!!! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jul 14 2008, 07:35 AM~11082811
> *It's gay,and you're too fat for an s-10..............
> *


owned...


----------



## Trouble_T (Jul 1, 2008)

suk my dick and have a nice day.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

you would be into some gay **** shit like that


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trouble_T_@Jul 11 2008, 04:38 PM~11065409
> *fuk u haters . hating on my work truck ..
> *


sounds like a great idea (if it was true)
take a work truck and remove all the paint. that work truck will really last now!

retard. :uh:


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

THIS SHIT IS FUCKINNUGLYY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## Trouble_T (Jul 1, 2008)

all this hating just lets me know im doing my thing.
thanks to all you haters i couldnt do it with out your love...)

:wave:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

TAKE THE DICK OUT OF YOUR MOUTH...I COULDN'T HEAR YOU

NOW WHAT WERE YOU SAYING????


----------



## Trouble_T (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Trouble_T (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

man i seen this piece of shit sunday at the picnic.. ***** had surface rust all over the truck..

oh yea, next time you try to lay out and drive.. make sure your driveshaft dont rub the belly...

makin my ears hurts...


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2008, 05:10 PM~11317641
> *man i seen this piece of shit sunday at the picnic.. ***** had surface rust all over the truck..
> 
> oh yea, next time you try to lay out and drive.. make sure your driveshaft dont rub the belly...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2008, 07:10 PM~11317641
> *man i seen this piece of shit sunday at the picnic.. ***** had surface rust all over the truck..
> 
> oh yea, next time you try to lay out and drive.. make sure your driveshaft dont rub the belly...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

real talk.. 
i should of had my damn camera.. but i figure the lil guys would love this..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

POR-15 has a clear coat that goes over raw metal, I would try it.


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2008, 06:52 PM~11318625
> *real talk..
> i should of had my damn camera.. but i figure the lil guys would love this..
> *


word sic....you should threw a gassed up rag in his tank and lit that bitch....and do him a favor!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 12 2008, 08:43 AM~11323320
> *word sic....you should threw a gassed up rag in his tank and lit that bitch....and do him a favor!!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## demo1 (Aug 14, 2008)

i cant belive haters are still dick riding... 
o and i seen the hater at the picnic i even got a pic of him i had my cam..









:biggrin:


----------



## demo1 (Aug 14, 2008)

fish eye you little bitch you know ill fuck u till u love me u bitch. 

troublet


----------



## demo1 (Aug 14, 2008)

kakalc thanks for info.. good luckin out.. :biggrin:


----------



## demo1 (Aug 14, 2008)

sic713 hey fagget go pay your dam phone bill 
you broke **** i called ,
ill even donate 1 dollar to get u back on the grind... 
832-372-8874 :rofl:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by demo1_@Aug 14 2008, 12:45 PM~11343845
> *sic713 hey fagget go pay your dam phone bill
> you broke **** i called ,
> ill even donate 1 dollar to get u back on the grind...
> ...


dumbass.. its 0874.. stupid shit..

keep that dollar.. go buy you a cutting disc so you can cut the belly of your truck ,so your driveshaft will clear


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by demo1_@Aug 14 2008, 12:37 PM~11343765
> *fish eye you little bitch you know ill fuck u till u love me u bitch.
> 
> troublet
> *


once again.....****!!....why you always wanna fuck dudes???


and when u man enough....roll by the super show, we got a 10x30 booth you wont miss us.... my name will be on my shirt

fisheye...thats f.i.s.h.e.y.e.....right on the front.....


cuz if you keep talkin like a bitch...im gonna slap u like one!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2008, 04:39 PM~11344327
> *dumbass.. its 0874.. stupid shit..
> 
> keep that dollar.. go buy you a cutting disc so you can cut the belly of your truck ,so your driveshaft will clear
> *


 :0


----------



## demo1 (Aug 14, 2008)

fisheye u got your name from microsoft paint .lol. im sure you earened it to huh.. :machinegun:  
y are homos like you so badass on line your wife not giving you any?
i can help just lower the lights and pull out a hand full of dollars. it works for every 1 else... :biggrin: 
if not just get A MIRROR AND JERK OFF LOOKING AT YOUR ASS I HEARD ALL HOMOS DO IT..
:twak: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## demo1 (Aug 14, 2008)

SIC713 I DIDNT WANT TO DO IT BUT YOUR DUMB ASS LIVES IN HOBBY
YOU BROKE DRUG ADDICT, SON OF A PROSTITUE, COCK SUCKIN, BOOTY SHAKEN , GREEN EGGS AND BACON EATIN FUCK 
YOUR BROKE, NOT JUST BROKE U LIVE NEXT TO THE AIRPORT HOW THE FUCK DOSE THAT SOUND .. 
KEEP DREAMING HATER NEXT TIME YOU SEE SOME ONE AND U GOT SOMETHING TO SAY .BE LIKE NIKE "JUST DO IT" DONT HATE ONLINE U PUNK ASS **** DONT MAKE ME GROUND YOU....


----------



## demo1 (Aug 14, 2008)

i see u ho


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by demo1_@Aug 15 2008, 12:29 PM~11352448
> *fisheye u got your name from microsoft paint .lol. im sure you earened it to huh.. :machinegun:
> y are homos like you so badass on line your wife not giving you any?
> i can help just lower the lights and pull out a hand full of dollars. it works for every 1 else... :biggrin:
> ...



i dont know what the fuck you just wrote....you inbreed fuckin fagget


but fuck you and your mom,and your grandma...

and your mom gave me the name, when i shot a load in her eye, she loves that shit.....but tell that bitch she is getting sloppy...take her fake teeth out next time!! :biggrin: fuck you have a nice day


----------



## demo1 (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

btw....did you cover up that gay ass trouble tattoo...and out "demo the ****" over it....fits you better ***


----------



## demo1 (Aug 14, 2008)

fisheye i was here y you leave so soon.? lol 
pussy..
i still laughing
get a new hobby...


----------



## demo1 (Aug 14, 2008)

pussys like you have no work cause you suck . if you were really anygood you would not still be online taggin my shit. :biggrin:


----------



## demo1 (Aug 14, 2008)

its ok get the dick out..


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

im here puto..... im actullay done with your ass.... i aint wasting no more time on you....u aint on my level bitch..... member that

no got polish that piece of shit...while we build another champion.... :biggrin:

REAL TALK! :biggrin:


----------



## demo1 (Aug 14, 2008)

look do you need a friend ill be nice cause your sounding like a retard and i cant be mean to slow people..
:biggrin:


----------



## demo1 (Aug 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :dunno: :guns: :burn: :wave: :worship: :buttkick: :buttkick: :around: :rofl: :nono: :scrutinize: :happysad: :


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by demo1_@Aug 15 2008, 12:40 PM~11352503
> *SIC713 I DIDNT WANT TO DO IT BUT YOUR DUMB ASS LIVES IN HOBBY
> YOU BROKE DRUG ADDICT, SON OF A PROSTITUE, COCK SUCKIN, BOOTY SHAKEN , GREEN EGGS AND BACON EATIN FUCK
> YOUR BROKE, NOT JUST BROKE U LIVE NEXT TO THE AIRPORT HOW THE FUCK DOSE THAT SOUND ..
> ...


i live in gulf meadows.. look it up sucka..
our houses here arent trash son..

ill paint your truck for free.. it will be better than that polish shit..


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

what the hell is the purpose of raw metal with rust flames, thats the gayest idea I've ever heard of. and I'd let u know that if u were my best friend.


----------



## demo1 (Aug 14, 2008)

is that the best rusted tips on metal flames thats what your bitchn about ....
dam


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trouble_T_@Jul 2 2008, 07:49 PM~11000308
> *the truck took 11 weeks to complete the cab , 2doors ,hood ,fenders,
> so i guess about 12 weeks are the pics after start.
> no clear yet im playing with some of the rust for graphics. "flames
> ...



if i am not mistaken these cars are aluminum and the flames were polished onto the truck. my co-worker owns the Sachse rod shop and these cars came up in a discussion about Boyds Aluma-tub.


----------



## demo1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Yo momma so poor...

Her face is on the front of a food stamp.

That your family ate Cornflakes with a fork to save milk.

When I visited her trailer, 2 cockroaches tripped me and a Rat tried to steal me wallet.

She waves an ice lolly around and calls it Air conditioning.

Burglars break into yo momma's home and leave money.

When I told her about the last supper she thought the food stamps had run out.

The building society repossessed her cardboard box.

She watches television on an Etch-A-Sketch.

Each night she goes to KFC to lick other folk's fingers

She can't even afford to go to the free clinic.

When I saw her kickin a can down the road I asked yo momma what she was doing....'Moving' she replied.

I caught her trying to use food stamps in the Gobstopper machine.

When I rang her doorbell, SHE said 'Ding-Dong'

I asked her where the 'facilities were' and she replied - "Pick a corner...ANY corner..."

I visited yo momma's house, tore down the cob webs and she screamed - "Who's tearing down the drapes!!!!"

I walked into her home, asked if I could use her toilet, and she said "Sure thing, it's 4th tree on your right..."

Only time she smelled Hot Food was when a rich bloke farted...

When I saw her wobbling down the street with 1 shoe, I hollered - "Lost a shoe?", and she said - "Nope...just found one..."

She hangs the Toilet paper out to dry.

Closest thing to a car she owns is a low-riding Shopping trolley....with a box on it...

She had to take out a second mortgage on her cardboard box.

Even Beggars give you money.

She bounces food stamps.

She can't even afford to pay attention.

She uses cardboard and ribena as bread and wine substitutes.

She uses chewing gum as a band aid.

She lives in a 2-story Cracker Jack box.

She uses white-out as a tooth filler.

She can't afford a mop - she stands on her head in order to mop the floor...

Her idea of Desert was to go outside and collect the 'yellow snow'...and yo loved it, didn't ya!


Yo momma so short she can hang glides Doritos.

Yo momma's like a "Happy Meal" small, cheap and greasy.

Yo momma is like a toilet; fat, white, and smells like shit.

Yo momma's so short, she can sit on a dime and swing her legs.

Yo momma so stupid, she took a spoon to the Super Bowl.

Yo momma's so short, she does back flips under the bed.





Yo Mama so old...

She left her purse on Noah's Ark.

Jurassic Park brought back the memories...

When she ran the 100 meter dash, they timed yo mama with a sundial.

She still owes Moses a dollar.

When she was at school...there was No history class!

She uses her hot flushes to heat her cup of Tea

She's got the first autographed Koran.

She co-wrote the 4th Commandment.

When I asked for Her ID yo mama handed me a rock

She even made Yoda jealous.

She recalls When the Grand Canyon was a ditch.

The fire department are on standby when you light her birthday cake

When She gave birth, You came out with Dentures.

She sat in front of Jesus in 1st grade

Her first job was as Cain and Abel's baby-sitter.

Her birthday expired.

When Moses parted the Red Sea, he found yo mama fishing on the other side!

She got the first copy of the Ten Commandments.

Her social security number is 000-000-001

She's got Adam and Eve's autograph

She starting to fart out Mummy dust

Her zip code is 00001.

She used to baby sit Yoda

She uses chewing gum as a band aid.

She used to cut Betty Rubble's hair

She used to gang bang with the Flintstones

She was once a waitress at the last supper

Spielberg hired her as historical consultant on Jurassic Park

She was the only Creature in Jurassic Park they never had to animate

She uses T-Rex dropping as fertilizer.

She was co-author of the Dead Sea scrolls

When God said 'let there be light', yo mama was the one flicking on the light switch.

She baby-sat for Pythagorus

She used to get sermon tips from Zeus.

She offered odds of 4 to 1 on Adam eating the apple 

They call her Captain Caveman

She's more ancient than everything seen on the Antiques Road Show

She the only one at the old folks home with a senior citizens discount.

Mel Gibson hired yo mama to offer insights on what life was like with William Wallace

She got told to act Her own age...and she died.

She farts out dust.

Her birth certificate says "Expired" on it.

She used to baby-sit Pascal

She invented the term 'oldest profession in the world'

She's in Jesus's yearbook!

She sat behind Yoda in the third grade.

Your momma so fat...

When she hauls butt she has to make two trips.

When she dances she makes the band skip.

When she was diagnosed with the flesh eating disease the doctor gave your momma 13 years to live.

She puts mayonnaise on aspirin.

Her butt has its own congressman.

Her cereal bowl came with a lifeguard.

When she goes to the zoo the elephants throw your momma peanuts.

Her high school graduation picture was an aerial photograph.

Her driver's license says "Picture continued on other side." 

The back of her neck looks like a pack of hot dogs.

"Place Your Ad Here" is printed on each of your momma's butt cheeks.

All the restaurants in town have signs that say: "Maximum Occupancy: 240 Patrons OR Your Momma"

When she ran away, they had to use all four sides of the milk carton.

When she gets in an elevator, it HAS to go down.

She was born with a silver shovel in her mouth.

She's got smaller fat women orbiting around her.

When I yell "Kool-Aid," she comes crashing through the wall.

She could sell shade.

When she crosses the street, cars look out for yo momma.

People jog around her for exercise.

I ran around her twice and got lost.

She gets runs in her jeans.

Her blood type is Ragu.

When she goes to a restaurant, she doesn't get a menu, she gets an estimate.

If she got her shoes shined, she'd have to take his word for it!

She has to put her belt on with a boomerang.

When she turns around, people throw her a welcome back party.

She can't even jump to a conclusion.

She went to the movies and sat next to everyone.

Her belly button doesn't have lint, it has sweaters.

She can't even fit in the chat room.

She put on her lipstick with a paint-roller.

She has more chins than a Chinese phonebook.

Yo momma's so fat; she went to the movies and sat next to everyone!

Yo momma's so fat; she went to the salad bar and pulled up a chair.

Yo momma's so fat; she won Miss Bessie the Cow @[email protected]

Yo momma's so fat; she's got Amtrak written on her leg.

Yo momma's so fat; she's got her own post code.

Yo momma's so fat; she's got her own zip code!

Yo momma's so fat; she's in two time zones at the same time!

Yo momma's so fat; she's on both sides of the family!

Yo momma's so fat; she's sits on coal and farts out a diamond.

Yo momma's so fat; she's works in the movies -- as the screen.

Yo momma's so fat; the Aids quilt wouldn't cover her.

Yo momma's so fat, the airline charges her round trip for each flight.

Yo momma's so fat, the animals at the zoo feed her.

Yo momma's so fat, the highway patrol made her wear Caution! Wide Turn.

Yo momma's so fat; they have to grease the bath tub to get her out!

Yo momma's so fat, they invented super extra strength ultra Slim Fast.

Yo momma's so fat; they mistake her for a country.

Yo momma's so fat, to her light food means under 4 Tons.

Yo momma's so fat; to lose a few pounds she takes off her girdle.

Yo momma's so fat, when I got on top of her my ears popped.

Yo momma's so fat, when a cop saw her he told her Hey you two break it up!

Yo momma's so fat, when her beeper goes off people think she's backing up.

Yo momma's so fat, when she bungee jumps she brings down the bridge too.

Yo momma's so fat, when she dances at a concert the whole band skips.

Yo momma's so fat, when she falls it measures on the Richter scale!

Yo momma's so fat; when she fell in love she broke it!

Yo momma's so fat, when she gets on the scale it says to be continued.

Yo momma's so fat, when she goes to parties people scream Kool-Aid!

Yo momma's so fat, when she has sex she has to give directions!

Yo momma's so fat, when she has to haul ass it takes two trips!

Yo momma's so fat, when she lies on the beach no one else gets sun!

Yo momma's so fat, when she moons people they turn into Werewolves.

Yo momma's so fat, when she puts her foot down she clears rain forests.

Yo momma's so fat, when she sings, it's over!

Yo momma's so fat; when she sits on my face I can't hear the stereo.

Yo momma's so fat, when she sweats everyone around her wears raincoats!

Yo momma's so fat, when she tripped over on 4th Ave she landed on 12th.

Yo momma's so fat, when she turns around it’s her birthday.

Yo momma's so fat; when she turns around they throw her a welcome-back party.

Yo momma's so fat; when she walks in high heels she strikes oil.

Yo momma's so fat; when she walks she leaves snail tracks....

Yo momma's so fat, when she wears her X jacket helicopters try to land.

Yo momma's so fat, when she wears red all the kids scream Kool-Aid!

Yo momma's so fat, when you get on top of her your ears pop!

Yo momma's so fat; when you put her in a Jacuzzi she makes her own gravy!

Yo momma's so fat, whenever she goes to the beach the tide comes in!

Yo momma's so fat; you can slap her thighs and ride the waves in!

Yo momma's so fat, you can't tell if she is coming or going...

Yo momma's so fat, your family portrait has stretch marks.




Yo mama is so lazy

Yo mama so lazy she thinks a two-income family is where yo daddy has two jobs. 

Yo mama so lazy she's got a remote control just to operate her remote!

Yo mama so lazy that she came in last place in a recent snail marathon.



Yo mama is so tall

Yo mama so tall she tripped over a rock and hit her head on the moon.

Yo mama so tall she tripped in Michigan and hit her head in Florida.





Yo mama is so short

Yo mama so short she poses for trophies!

Yo mama so short you can see her feet on her drivers lisence!

Yo mama so short she has to use a ladder to pick up a dime.

Yo mama so short she can play handball on the curb.

Yo mama so short she does backflips under the bed.

Yo mama so short she models for trophys.



:BYEWHORE:


----------



## demo1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Playing with the flames and rusted "TIPS" 
fuck i gotta be specific cause i know some of you people are S L O W..

:angry:


----------

